

Review my project: Anonymous email - maskur
http://www.maskur.com/
Is this a useful service? Is it simple to understand? Other comments?
======
zargon
This is only anonymous in a casual sense. The relaying party knows who both of
you are. For anonymous email in the cryptographic sense, see
<http://mixminion.net/>.

This type of site has value for the low-risk situations where you don't want
to deal with the high latency of remailer networks. You trade all but the most
rudimentary security for that convenience. And in a lot of situations that is
fine (like the lock on my front door).

------
icey
It looks interesting, but I think you're going to run into a trust issue.

If I wanted to email someone anonymously, I'd feel more comfortable just going
and registering a free email account with gmail or hotmail or something. Then
I don't have to worry about what happens to the data on your servers.

What's the argument for using this over just registering an anonymous account
somewhere?

